# 2003 Escape antifreeze



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Need to replace the coolant in the 2003 Ford escape, V6. It has the yellow Motorcraft Premium Gold in it. Ford says not to use any other brand. The Prestone Extended says for all makes, all models, any color. Who should I believe, Ford or Prestone.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I don't have the details handy...but I did do the research a while back for my '04 6.0 diesel. Do use the Ford antifreeze. Considering it's for most owners it's a once every 8-10 years job, the difference in cost, amortizing over the extended time period, is pretty small


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Prestone is correct. Their stuff mixes even with such a nightmare as GM Dexcool.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Just to make sure. In this country, if it's printed on something, it's guaranteed. Prestone's lawyers won't them put such statement onto a jar, if that was not tested.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The only way to replace it with something else, than the Motorcraft stuff, is take it into a shop that will pressurize the system, as they flush it out with a acid flush. The shop I take our vehicles to, was out of the universal coolant they use; they had to replace the Dexcool in my son's 2005 G6 with Dexcool.

I will probably take it in next Summer, before he leaves for the university he plans to attend, and have them flush out the Dexcool and replace with the universal coolant.

Problem with stuff like Dexcool and like coolants that are made out of Sugars, is that they thicken like Molasses if air is allowed to enter the system.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I flushed the crap out of the system and used the prestone. Will let you know how it worked in 5 years. LOL


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

mikey48 said:


> I flushed the crap out of the system and used the prestone. Will let you know how it worked in 5 years. LOL


If you only flushed with water, it is still going to have the old stuff in the block, and heater core. You have to use either Oxalic acid Radiator flush, or Muriatic Acid to flush everything out. CLR will also work for Cooling system flushing.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> Just to make sure. In this country, if it's printed on something, it's guaranteed. Prestone's lawyers won't them put such statement onto a jar, if that was not tested.


UK, ol bud, maybe so, but Im not so easily convinced. Just because its printed, doesnt mean its truly tested scientifically. test results can be skewed easily to favor outcome. Happens all the time, and if it happenes with pharma drugs (well documented, and it does- gambling with human lives), it can happen in the stupid car market. 

Cheap guarantee- it will skyrocket sales, and risk of lawsuit is so remote- plaintiff has burden of proof of damage directly caused by product. The sales is worth the risk. Dont be fooled, felow members.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I would never trust coolant over 5 years.........


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Me either noquacks


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

be safe, mickey, dont go over 5 yrs. We should be grateful- used to be 2 yrs with the older /lower tech stuff.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

OK. I will let you know if I have any problems prior to 4 years 11 months.:whistling2:


----------

